# Suchitra Centre for Film and Dramatic Arts



## Maya.Suchitra (Jun 26, 2011)

A new film school has opened in Bangalore for budding film makers. It is affiliated to the School of Film Directing, University of Gothenburg, Sweden. 

The course offered is a two year post graduate diploma in Film Making. It is the first of it's kind in India and the first school dedicated to Film Making in Bangalore. 

Unlike, other courses offered, it covers every single aspect of film making from History of Cinema to Distribution of the Film. Syllabus can be found on the website. Since the class strength is small, individual attention is guaranteed!

For more information, visit http://cfdbangalore.in/


----------

